# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  Down lights - retaining clips and trouble shooting

## dadovfor

I have some older style halogen downlights that are missing the two side retaining clips.  They are very similar in size and look to the picture below:    
Does anyone have any suggestions as to where I can buy replacement clips?  The existing lights are matched right through the house and so I'd rather repair than replace if I can. 
Beacon Lighting, John R Turk, Bunnings, etc were unable to assist ... and the only place I've seen them is on-line from the UK ... probably a bit extreme for a few cheap clips. 
Also, I'm sitting right below a down-light that occasionally and irregularly fades off and might come back on a little while later.  I had thought the transformer might be over-heating (?) but it's after 9pm on a cool day and it's just gone off for 5 minutes and then back on ... the first time it's happened in a few weeks. 
Any ideas?

----------


## mattski2008

I guess for the clips just find a fitting that has the clips you need from a wholesaler etc. and pull them off and put on your fitting.. The bare fitting should only cost $4-$5.. 
As for the light going on and off, It should  be one of the following two things; Transformer faulty/ overheating (doesn't matter if its cool as the heat may not be able to escape if the tranny is under insulation, or lead from tranny to globe. If this has just started happening I would think it would be the 12V lead, probably burnt out or making poor connection on the globe end. 
PS. some of these clips are the most annoying thing to put on!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dadovfor

Thanks Mattski ... you are dead right about these clips being annoying.  Some will slip back in with no trouble, but one or two of them .... *&^%$!?!?!? 
Finding an older style fitting to cannibalise the clips from is part of the problem.  All I'm finding is newer LED lights with an updated style of retaining clip that isn't compatible.  But I'll keep searching. 
And I suspect the problem with the transformer is over-heating.  It's very much an intermittent problem ... and it hadn't happened for ages until recently.  The transformer and light are in a relatively small cavity, adjacent to a section of clip-lock roofing which would likely retain heat ... so I'll check to see if the insulation has shifted. 
Cheers

----------


## Adamant

I can probably help you out with a couple of those clips . Im in Brisbane but would be happy 2 post for you . Easiest way  is probably to text me your address of give me a call on 0413178288   cheers   Adam

----------

